# Scared to wax with bindings on...



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes you are sack up.


----------



## tonyisnowhere (Sep 24, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Yes you are sack up.


haha..Wait what does sack up mean?

I should say I learned from an old school dude, and this is what was told to me so I just follow it. I hear there horror stories of dimples showing up in the base.


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

What are you scared of? You may be the first person I have heard of that waxes the top of their board.


----------



## tonyisnowhere (Sep 24, 2012)

EatMyTracers said:


> What are you scared of? You may be the first person I have heard of that waxes the top of their board.


haha Damn, I knew I was going to get messed with for this post! :laugh:

and no I am not waxing the top... haha


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

Really though, what are you scared of?


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

tonyisnowhere said:


> haha..Wait what does sack up mean?
> 
> I should say I learned from an old school dude, and this is what was told to me so I just follow it. I hear there horror stories of dimples showing up in the base.


It means grow a pair.

Fuck the old school. Leave the binders on. So, you get some wax left in the dimples after you scrape? Who cares, go ride the fucking thing


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

If you're really that concerned unscrew the binding about a turn or 2 and that should relieve the pressure enought to avoid dimples


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

tonyisnowhere said:


> Scared to wax with bindings on... I always take them off, wax the board and re-do my set up. Am I crazy?


No you are not crazy. the heat of the iron will create a suction and leave bumps were the screw holes are. you dont have to take them off completely but it is safer to.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

BA thinks youre a wacko for using wax on your board at all, the only time he uses wax is on his legs before he dresses up like a woman, tapes his balls to his ass cheeks and goes to work.:laugh:


----------



## tonyisnowhere (Sep 24, 2012)

StrattonRider said:


> No you are not crazy. the heat of the iron will create a suction and leave bumps were the screw holes are. you dont have to take them off completely but it is safer to.


It has to be our east coast shit that creates that!


----------



## tonyisnowhere (Sep 24, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> Taking the bindings off or loosening the screws is completely unnecessary. The reason you see the wax spots is two fold. One, the metal of the insert pack acts like a heat sink and the wax cools and solidifies here first. Second, if you have gone apeshit tightening your bindings down, it will pull up the base a tiny amount under the binding and if you use a scraper the wide way, it will miss this concavity and leave a film of wax. Simply use the scrapers narrow end to scrape here and presto! Wax gone.


Trusted advice from the wise wolf. I am sure many others have heard or learned this old school way but when you get to doing something a certain way sometimes change isn't easy. 
Thanks all.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

ETM said:


> BA thinks youre a wacko for using wax on your board at all, the only time he uses wax is on his legs before he dresses up like a woman, tapes his balls to his ass cheeks and goes to work.:laugh:



:3tens:


applause


----------



## tonyisnowhere (Sep 24, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> Yep! My waxing video on YouTube gets plenty of negative comments for not taking bindings off and using a metal scraper......:dunno:


I will check that out. Thanks !


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

I have never removed or even loosened my bindings to wax, just scrape the excess wax out of the insert dimples and ride.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

Go watch T. RICE wax his shit, he literally puts his board and bindings on the pavement, upside down, drips wax, spreads it and scrapes it super quick. It's not science, I don't think.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

AIRider said:


> Go watch T. RICE wax his shit, he literally puts his board and bindings on the pavement, upside down, drips wax, spreads it and scrapes it super quick. It's not science, I don't think.


Bingo, a little wax residue/build-up is going to do far less damage (?) to your p-tex, then grinding every rail, box, tree etc.

Everyday Joe Blow, it's not an issue, other then not making it across some flat spots, but if you're a boardercrosser/slalom gate runner, then I might worry about it.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Yep! My waxing video on YouTube gets plenty of negative comments for not taking bindings off and using a metal scraper......:dunno:


WTF really?!? I've been waxing my own boards (and anyone who is out with me) for 20+ years, never removed a binding, always used a plastic scraper. And frequently those who have had my wax jobs have the easiest time with flat spots...

I know there's a joke in there somewhere.

Is Mixie listening? Camber! GF! Camber! Ironing Board! T7! :yahoo:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

tonyisnowhere said:


> Scared to wax with bindings on... I always take them off, wax the board and re-do my set up. Am I crazy?


Nope. I take them off always and dry the water under them too. The board is much easier to wax without bindings. having 2 different boards and one pair of binding...I decide which boards gets them depending on conditions.


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

Waxed my board myself for the first time ever last week, it was super easy. I left the bindings on and just figured out to use the narrow end of the scraper where the bindings were (like Snowolf explained earlier), it just seemed to be the common sense thing to do and it worked fine. Why you would bother with taking them off I have no idea.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

poutanen said:


> ...Is Mixie listening? Camber! GF! Camber! Ironing Board! T7! :yahoo:


 :eusa_clap:

:laugh::laugh::laughoor girl's gonna end up an "Alki" for sure thanks to you!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:







(p.s.)
...I think we need a "Sticky" posted with the rules to make Mixie's poutanen game the "Official" drinking game for this forum!! ccasion14:


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

It's a good thing I read this forum predominately from work. I'd be so damn hammered from trying to keep up with Poutanen's posts. :laugh: As for the waxing, just do it. It won't matter whether you take the bindings off or not. IMO there is no right or wrong way to wax a board, just your way. Everyone will have their own way. As long as the board doesn't have an iron melted through it, then you're fine.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

NWBoarder said:


> ...As for the waxing, just do it. It won't matter whether you take the bindings off or not. IMO there is no right or wrong way to wax a board, just your way. Everyone will have their own way. As long as the board doesn't have an iron melted through it, then you're fine.


That's good to know, cuz I _just_ finished waxing one of my boards for the first time ever! What a frickin' mess! :laugh: It's uneven & chunky in places!! Probably didn't help doing it in the ice cold garage. Hard to keep the wax liquid & spread even! I think I could be scraping wax off for the next 4-5 days! :laugh: I just know I ended up using 5 times more than was necessary! Oh well,.. maybe it wont scrape off so fast in the ice we're riding around here!


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

I loosen except with EST. I am a wax nerd for sure too. pow carving ftw.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Kid you're from fucking Jersey. Who cares about some residual wax in the dimples. Go ride it and the our usual icy shit will rip all of your wax clean off on your first run.


----------



## tonyisnowhere (Sep 24, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> Kid you're from fucking Jersey. Who cares about some residual wax in the dimples. Go ride it and the our usual icy shit will rip all of your wax clean off on your first run.


Ahahaha  Love the responses! :laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

ETM said:


> BA thinks youre a wacko for using wax on your board at all, the only time he uses wax is on his legs before he dresses up like a woman, tapes his balls to his ass cheeks and goes to work.:laugh:


Dude I told you no refunds just because you found my dangle! Way to go and expose me!


----------



## 10sullivanb (Oct 1, 2012)

I always take my bindings off and dry everything after riding so I just wax with the bindings still off and then put them back on when I get to the mountain


----------

